# Hot to get rid



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

I need to know how/what to use to kill ants in my chicken house I live in tn if that helps


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

Where are they in the nesting boxes?


----------



## Pip (Aug 14, 2013)

easteregger said:


> I need to know how/what to use to kill ants in my chicken house I live in tn if that helps


I use food grade Diatomaceous Earth , I bought a 20# bag from tractor supply for aprox 12 bucks!


----------



## easteregger (Aug 13, 2013)

No just all on the wall and will the de hurt my chickens


----------



## juiceasorus (Aug 14, 2013)

I would suggest just spraying your coop out with a hose and if you really are concerned bleach it, the chickens will not get hurt the ants always get in my nesting boxes they usually just eat them, but make sure no eggs are cracked or food scraps around that attracts them


----------



## Pip (Aug 14, 2013)

easteregger said:


> No just all on the wall and will the de hurt my chickens


It won't hurt them I just sprinkle it around on the floor and nest boxes.


----------

